# HDMI inputs no longer working



## acollins (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a 42" RCA LCD (model L42FHD37) that was purchased at a local store (first mistake, I guess).

This TV has 3 HDMI inputs and I use them all (Sat receiver, PS3, HTPC). The last few days when I first turn the TV on I'm seeing no input being received by the HDMI ports. I've switched cables, but that is obviously not the problem. At first I could just unplug whatever I wanted to watch and plug it into a different HDMI port to get a picture. Eventually that no longer worked and I had to unplug the TV for 5 minutes or so to reset everything and the HDMI would work. Now it's to the point where I have to leave the TV unplugged all night, every night, just so I can watch it the next day.

Even when I get one of the HDMI ports to work (by leaving the TV unplugged for an extended period), as soon as I switch to another input I lose all HDMI signals again. It's just the HDMI ports that are affected; the composite and component video seems fine.

Any ideas out there, aside from the obvious (replacing the TV)?

In future I would reconsider purchasing an LCD made by RCA. This TV is barely 2 years old.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, its your local stores fault....:doh:

You might want to consider Technicolor SA (known as Thomson SA until January 2010). Technicolor SA, who owns the RCA trademark, outsources the manufacture of TVs to the On Corporation.


----------



## Doug Blackburn (Sep 29, 2011)

You could order and replace the HDMI circuit board -- you'd want to use anti-static gear (a special wrist strap and a grounded work surface) to prevent inadvertently damaging the TV or circuit board with static electricity.

And... in case you haven't figured this out yet... there is no RCA (the company). The only thing left of RCA is the name. "RCA" TVs are made for a different company (named Thompson in this case) by yet another (undoubtedly Asian) company (as indicated in the previous post). And that Asian company may make MANY models with MANY brand names on them - though miraculously, none of the other TVs they make for other companies are identical... they tend to have somewhat different cosmetic appearances and may have slightly different circuit boards and perhaps different "looks" to the menus. This is common practice in the TV and consumer electronics market. Magnavox exists only as a name these days as well (and there are probably other similar situations).


----------

